# Systemd vconsole-setup fail

## Unb0rn

After installing Gentoo with latest systemd (232), I am having some weird records in journalctl:

```
Virtual console /dev/tty0 is not in K_XLATE or K_UNICODE
```

After it, vconsole-setup fails with error.

Also, there are some other records with errors from vconsole-setup:

```
KD_FONT_OP_GET while trying to get font metadata: Invalid argument

Fonts will not be copied to remainig consoles
```

What could the problem possibly be? Maybe, some forgotten kernel parameter?

Thanks!

----------

## dr_wulsen

Hi there,

as a wild guess, could it be that in your kernel config console keyboard translations are not enabled?

K_XLATE is a macro in the kd.h file of the linux kernel. That file is all about keyboard drivers.

So could you do a 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i console
```

 or if that doesn't work (it won't unless config access through /proc is enabled in your kernel), try 

```
grep -i console /usr/src/linux/.config
```

The point catching my interest would be having CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y there.

This is a real uneducated and wild guess, as I have checked through the ebuild of systemd-232 and the ebuild itself is not checking for that kernel config to be set.

However, you may also have an elog message that could point you to the right direction.

To get that potential message quick and dirty (without altering portage config and installing elogv which I'd recommend to do anyway but is covered in the wiki already) you can just 

```
emerge -1 systemd
```

 and watch for messages and infos after the merge has completed.

----------

## Unb0rn

 *dr_wulsen wrote:*   

> Hi there,
> 
> as a wild guess, could it be that in your kernel config console keyboard translations are not enabled?
> 
> K_XLATE is a macro in the kd.h file of the linux kernel. That file is all about keyboard drivers.
> ...

 

Thanks! But it looks like CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS was already enabled and it looks like the problem itself is related to systemd bug or something(231 has no such problem, 232 and 233 do have) 

Also problems related to this one are discussed here

They even proposed a patch or something... Hope Gentoo will have it fixed too.

----------

## cboldt

Not pertinent to the topic of the thread, but I see a variation on the "cat | grep" theme.

Instead of `zcat /proc/configs.gz | grep`, one can use `zgrep` directly.

----------

## dr_wulsen

@cboldt: Thank you for pointing that out, it may not matter much here, but doing that on a bigger file/lot of files it will definitely boost performance (and it just seems much more proper) to use zgrep.

Thanks for pointing that out and reminding me of that!

@unb0rn: what does 

```
journalctl -xe -p4 -b0
```

 produce?

It's going to show errors of level 4 or lower (0 is nuclear detonation) of the current bootup with explanatory messages. Anything specific about the vconsole-setup?

You can also edit the /etc/sytemd/system.conf to include LogLevel=debug, reboot and execute the command above. Maybe it gives you a hint on what's happening.

----------

## Unb0rn

 *dr_wulsen wrote:*   

> @cboldt: Thank you for pointing that out, it may not matter much here, but doing that on a bigger file/lot of files it will definitely boost performance (and it just seems much more proper) to use zgrep.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out and reminding me of that!
> 
> @unb0rn: what does 
> ...

 

Here are the logs: LINK

They also contain all of my previous problems with bluez which I mentioned in other posts (still unresolved)

I am grateful for any help![/url]

----------

## dr_wulsen

Hey there,

I spot a Yoga3Pro systemd-vconsole-setup[1910]: KD_FONT_OP_GET failed while trying to get the font metadata: Invalid argument

The Ubuntu Forums discuss the issue and got it solved, however as it comes and goes with the different systemd versions, it may not be related to your issue.

Well, what you could also try is to call systemctl restart systemd-vconsole-setup as root in a terminal after it throws the error message at boot.

If it executes fine then, this would indicate that the console (driver) isn't ready yet to have a font set at the boot stage systemd tries to.

Would make sense to disappear with another systemd version.

Any expertise on this topic provided by someone with more insight than I have is still appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## Unb0rn

 *dr_wulsen wrote:*   

> Hey there,
> 
> I spot a Yoga3Pro systemd-vconsole-setup[1910]: KD_FONT_OP_GET failed while trying to get the font metadata: Invalid argument
> 
> The Ubuntu Forums discuss the issue and got it solved, however as it comes and goes with the different systemd versions, it may not be related to your issue.
> ...

 

I can only start vconsole-setup after running kbd_mode -u.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Unb0rn,

Have you tried the following?:

 *spacekitteh wrote:*   

> I just disabled kmscon, restarted, it works now.

 

https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/issues/22470#issuecomment-283222384

----------

